# But What T shirts should I use? Anvil, Hanes, Gildan, Jerzees, etc.



## ncclothing (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey all! I've decided I'm going to work with CustomInk (feel free to argue that decision as well). 

I'm trying to pick a t shirt to use for printing, I'm just starting out so I'd prefer it be one of the ones I listed in the question (price purposes). What shirts will fit best? Print best? Feel best?

Thanks everyone


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You really should order one of each and test. If Custom can't provide singles to you buy your samples from jiffyshirt.com.

Asking which Anvil/Hanes/Gildan/Jerzees to buy is like asking what car should I drive, not knowing anything about me or what type of car I like. Are you looking at ring spun? 50/50? fashion fit? Who's your market? Choices are different if you're selling to construction workers vs. college students.


----------



## TeeCompressed (Nov 13, 2012)

Agree with SplatHead. Consider your audience and that will guide your shirt. We tend to use Gildan 5000 for our most broad audiences. The fashion fit, ringspun buyers prefer Anvil 980 and although you didn't mention it Next Level Apparel 3600. 
We've done our own research about what we like to recommend by ordering samples and having different employees try them on.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I use Anvil, Hanes, and Gildan in that order. (6 oz fabric) For regular T-shirts these are all about the same quality. Over the years I've been pleased with the Anvils the most, but Gildan comes in the most different colors. And Hanes don't have tags on them, which more and more of my customers seem to like.

I have a couple of customers that really like the Canvas soft T-shirts, if you're looking for a more fashionable look...


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Lee, 

Stick with the advice that SplatHead gave you


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use Gildan, seem to fit a lot of body styles.


----------



## ncclothing (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, well technically my market is more college aged the company itself is geared toward the electric dance music crowd. I was looking for a shirt with a good fit (fashionably tighter than your average), though I'd like to do this with a less expensive shirt since I am just starting out.

I'll have to order some testers


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ncclothing said:


> Ttechnically my market is more college aged the company itself is geared toward the electric dance music crowd.


American Apparel is your shirt. If it's too expensive, there are clones by Anvil (980), Tultex (0202tc), and just about everyone else. But Anvil and Tultex are the nicest of the clones.


----------



## Edithsewing (Oct 22, 2013)

Why don't you try Next Level, or Optima they are super soft and comfortable?


----------

